# This do anything for ya'?



## shorty6049 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just trying to make my camera look good... let me know what you think!


----------



## domromer (Jan 25, 2008)

Light seems to harsh. I'm not diggin that background.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 25, 2008)

haha, i like your avatar. ya, i HDR'd it actually, so i think thats why it looks harsh. and the background was a rather smooth red wall in my bedroom, but i had two lights (just cheap shop lights covered with a translucent white shower curtain for diffusion) pointed up at the camera so i think it accentuated shadows on the bumps in the paint on the wall. but thanks for the comment, anything is helpful!


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm working on something soon here with sort of the same setup but i'm hoping it'll turn out way better


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 25, 2008)

Toss in some fill light to soften up the harsh light and you might have something there...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 25, 2008)

I actually like the background I just don't care for the angle of the camera.


----------



## domromer (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats funny, I never would have guessed HDR.


----------

